# Frigorifico Fagor FFB-350NF , enfria mucho el refrigerador



## ninodeves (Abr 6, 2017)

frigorifico enfria mucho el refrigerador ...es frigo FAGOR modelo FFB-350NF el congelador va bien,pero el refrigerador enfria en demasia,¿podría ser el termostato? o a lo mejor esta sucio el radiador trasero,no hemos podido mirarla por detrás,es "NO FROST",saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 6, 2017)

La máquina de frío suele estar solo en el congelador y mediante unas compuertas, parte del frío pasa al refrigerador.
Esas compuertas se suelen atascar en una u otra posición.

Normalmente si lo descongelas del todo vuelve a ir
Tarda un buen rato, suele haber un mazacote de hielo detrás de los paneles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> La máquina de frío suele estar solo en el congelador y mediante unas compuertas, parte del frío pasa al refrigerador.
> Esas compuertas se suelen atascar en una u otra posición.
> 
> Normalmente si lo descongelas del todo vuelve a ir
> Tarda un buen rato, suele haber un mazacote de hielo detrás de los paneles.



Descongelar suele resolver este inconveniente, pero debe ser un descongelado bastante "Largoooo", unas 6 o mas hs, ya que el hielo que provocó el atascamiento permanece mucho mas que hielo "visible".


----------



## Scooter (Abr 6, 2017)

Exactamente. Tarda mucho


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 6, 2017)

ok,este sábado me pongo con ella,ahora mismo parece que se ha recuperado,siempre tenemos la temperatura del refrigerador a 7º y el congelador a -20º y esta mañana lo he puesto a 9º el refrigerador y -20 el congelador,acabo de mirarlo y ya no enfria tanto,antes casi granizaba las cosas,ahora no,lo he vuelto a bajar la temperatura del refrigerador a 8º,veremos mañana que es lo que ha pasado,saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 6, 2017)

Suele pasar si por ejemplo te despistas y dejas el congelador abierto; se acumula hielo y luego ella sola no puede eliminarlo.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 6, 2017)

pero nosotros estamos seguros de no haberla dejado abierta,de todos modos mañana vere a ver como va,si veo que sigue yendo bien el sábado la saco y la miro por detrás a ver,o a lo mejor,es mejor dejarla unos días a 9º para que elimine todo el hielo que pudiese  tener acumulado,otra cosa que me extraña es que es de descongelación automática,,vamos que ella sola evapora el hielo acumulado,saludos.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 7, 2017)

Hola,anoche puse el refirgerador a 8º y esta mañana he puesto un termómetro en la parte alta del refrigerador y otro en la baja y marcaban 11º en la alta y 9º en la baja,acto seguido le he vuelto a bajar la temperatura a los 7º a los que siempre la tengo puesta y en menos de un cuarto de hora me ha bajado la parte alta a 9º y la baja a 5,3º y acto seguido se ha parado el compresor supongo que esta funcionando bien, por que si sumamos esas dos temperaturas y sacamos la media dan los 7º a los que la he seleccionado,pero no es muy baja 5,3º en la parte de abajo donde están las verduras,espero a ver si algún experto sabe mas que yo,porque de neveras no se nada,saludos.



hola,el compresor se ha vuelto a poner en marcha ha estado como media hora en marcha y ha vuelto a bajar en la parte alta a 7º y la parte baja 5,1º y se ha vuelto a parar,supongo que ahora esta funcionando bien,a ver cuando vuelve a arrancar y a que temperatura lo hace,saludos.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
bueno pues ha vuelto arrancar el compresor a tardado unos 25 minutos y los termómetros marcaban en la parte alta 11º y en la baja 8º,creo que esta funcionando bien,pero el caso es que no la he tocado para nada,solamente subirle la temperatura esta noche,saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2017)

Prefiero la temperatura mas baja (5ºC) , sin que se "escarche" la comida , porque así se conserva mucho mas tiempo y mejor !


----------



## EdgardoCas (Abr 7, 2017)

Es el problema de las heladeras no-frost. El problema es una combinación de:
-sensor de temperatura 
-con una resistencia que descongela la escarcha del freezer y
-el forzador de aire frío desde arriba hacia la heladera.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 7, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Prefiero la temperatura mas baja (5ºC) , sin que se "escarche" la comida , porque así se conserva mucho mas tiempo y mejor !



hola,es que si la pongo a 5º no hay quien beba agua en verano,te hiela la garganta y a 7º la tengo ya los 11 años que tiene y la comida la conserva bien,ahora todas son "no frost" y la verdad no me gustan mucho,resecan mucho la comida,como algo se quede fuera de la bolsa de plástico,la reseca demasiado,saludos.


----------



## frisil (Abr 7, 2017)

Parece  ser una nevera de tres frio, pueden trabajar en -20, 2 y 7  o -17, 5, 10.
El problema está en que un nevara para llegar a -17 debe evaporar a -24 +o-.
De igual forma en los demás compartimientos. Si tu refrigerador tiene un evaporador en el congelador y un evaporador en unas de las partes  baja. Podrían pasar varia cosas.
Ejemplo. Para que tu nevera este a 5ºC sebe estar evaporando más o menos  a -3  0  -5, si es sistema de descongelamiento no funciona, esta va a congelar.
Los sistemas de descongelamiento, se componen de un timer, un bimetal, un termofusible y una resistencia. 
El timer, si es mecánico, tiene 4 pines así:
1	4  2  3, pueden variar en orden
1y3 alimentación del motor de timer o reloj interno.
4 motor compresor normalmente cerrado
2	Resistencia de des-hielo
El timer o reloj es el encargado del funcionamiento de la nevera.
Después vienen el bimetal, fusible térmico y resistencia, estos tres componentes están instalados en serie. 
 La resistencias produce calor una vez que el timer o reloj  termina su ciclo de refrigeración que es en 4 u 8 hora, después de este tiempo pasa a 21 min de descongelamiento (pueden ser 30 o 15 depende del fabricante) aquí es donde se activa la resistencia, como el bimetal en ese momento a censado una temperatura muy fría, se cierra y produce una diferencia de potencial en la resistencia, esta comienza a calentar durante el tiempo mencionado más arriba, haciendo que todo el hielo se derrita. 
Pero como el bimetal y la resistencia están en serie, si el bimetal está descompuesto, no entrara en función la resistencia.
El otro elemento es el termofusible, que es meramente de protección. También evitaría el descongelamiento si se encontrara dañado.
Resumiendo: el problema pudiera estar en bimetal, Termofusible, resistencia o timer.



Con respecto a los grados de preferencia bajas o alta, todo depende del elemento a enfriar y el tiempo de conservación más la humedad relativa que requiere cada alimento.
Por ejemplos: muchas frutas se secarían, a una temperatura baja, el aguacate se pondría negro.
Otros alimento perderían sabor a 5ºC.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 7, 2017)

frisil dijo:


> Parece  ser una nevera de tres frio, pueden trabajar en -20, 2 y 7  o -17, 5, 10.
> El problema está en que un nevara para llegar a -17 debe evaporar a -24 +o-.
> De igual forma en los demás compartimientos. Si tu refrigerador tiene un evaporador en el congelador y un evaporador en unas de las partes  baja. Podrían pasar varia cosas.
> Ejemplo. Para que tu nevera este a 5ºC sebe estar evaporando más o menos  a -3  0  -5, si es sistema de descongelamiento no funciona, esta va a congelar.
> ...



ok,gracias,pero parece que de momento va bien,hoy ha ido bien todo el dia,la he puesto como la tenemos siempre a 7º y hoy no ha congelado nada,simplemente anoche la subi de grados a    9º que es lo máximo a lo que puede estar y parece que se a corregido el descontrol,la ire observando los próximos días a ver que pasa,es la primera vez que nos ocurre algo asi,saludos.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 9, 2017)

Hola pues creo que el tema se puede cerrar,porque hoy también lleva todo el dia funcionando bien,igual era que tenia hielo por los conductos y al deshacerse ha vuelto a funcionar como debía,saludos y gracias a todos.


----------

